# White Cloud Mountain minnow have spawned. Should I move them?



## Franks (4 Aug 2018)

Hi all, 

I recently got back from 2 weeks on holiday and did a very large water change on the planted 100 litre barrel pond which had 6 standard and 6 gold White Cloud Mountain minnow. 

Today I’ve found a haul of at least another 10 Mountain minnow just in one corner basking in the upper water! 

Can I net some of them up and acclimate them into a 30 litre planted biorb until grown and possibly sell?










Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam (4 Aug 2018)

You could, but they'd probably grow on just as well in the barrel.


----------



## Franks (4 Aug 2018)

Thanks. I was curious to see them grow and develop and the biorb has no fish in it currently, just cherry shrimp. 
I don’t want to potentially harm them though by moving. 

My first thought would be to grow them on in the biorb until a decent size and then sell them on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam (4 Aug 2018)

As long as you acclimatise them gradually if the water is different they should be fine. You could mix it gradually over a week if it's very different. If you'd been using the same tap for both though it shouldn't be too bad. 

Congratulations btw, it's very cool to have babies.


----------



## Franks (4 Aug 2018)

Aye. Same tap source conditioned with prime. The bucket has plenty on string algae which they seem to nibble on so perhaps I’ll wait a week or two for them to grow before moving a few and seeing how they develop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (4 Aug 2018)

Nice. I was going to try summer tubbing but didnt get round to it. They will likely grow faster outside with all the natural food and youll have decent sized, strong healthy fish before it starts to cool down. It's likely the adults will continue to have fry all summer long so the biorb might get a little crowded if you do move them.


----------



## zozo (4 Aug 2018)

In the little bowl your consern is, feeding them properly. The bowl likely will not generate enough for them on the long run. In the ouside barrel will contain much more natural foodsource than such a small manicured indoor bowl.


----------



## Franks (19 May 2019)

To update the barrel pond - these little mountain minnows are extremely hardy. Many survived all Winter and a semi frozen surface. 

2019... I gave away my lily so need to buy another. The grass is starting to flower in purple and the hosta is beginning to bloom.

I’m also putting in a 10ft goldfish pond and 7ft summer house but that’s for another thread!

Thanks


----------



## Steve Buce (19 May 2019)

Id say grow them on in the barrel. Constant supply of livefood + plus small flying insects dropping in


----------



## Franks (19 May 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> Id say grow them on in the barrel. Constant supply of livefood + plus small flying insects dropping in



I did in the end. This thread was from last Summer. They survived Winter just fine so no need to move them. 

They are extremely active now in the warmer water


----------



## Aqua360 (19 May 2019)

White clouds are awesome, so underrated


----------

